# Holland Germany Sweden Finland Norway and back



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Good Morning to you all,
Just before the first Covid Lockdown we purchased a 2017 reg Mercedes Sprinter 314 cdi two and a half years old LWB to convert to a campervan.It was two and a half years old with 78,000 miles on the clock with full detailed service history.It had been on lease to BT.Anyway we bought it just before the first lockdown, and it just sat in secure storage till we were all released, then I got to work.Here are some pictures of the said.

https://dogslow.smugmug.com/Our-Mercedes-Sprinter

.I like the look of it thats all that matters.Anyway I am going on this trip starting on November 13th.

Catching the ferry from North Shields England to Ijmuiden Holland then heading north and east to catch another ferry from Rostock Germany to Trelleborg Sweden.The furthest places on my journey will be Rovaniemi Kirkenes Vardo The North Cape Tromso Norway Jokkmokk and all points back south.This next link is to my approx route

https://dogslow.smugmug.com/ARCTIC-ADVENTURE-NOVDEC2021/

As I said I leave Nov13th and get back home Dec 20th.What do I think of my Sprinter van........It has the 140hp engine and I have been getting about 580 miles to a tankful.It just wafts along effortlessly.I will post pictures on here and youtube video's.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Great job Dog, must be very satisfying, enjoy your travels.

Terry


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes I too hope that you enjoy the trip. You are obviously a "planner", I hope that the storms are kind and that the autumn colouring of the trees that the area is renowned for lasts until Nov for you. Have a good one and may the the van perform well.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You've done a fabulous job with the van dogslow. I like the way the loo hides under the bed.

Enjoy your trip n send pics!


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Enjoy it all and yes please post any info and updates................it is a trip that we hope to do next year.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've only now had time to look at your itinerary - is that doable at that time of the year? Looks great!!


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Yes, IS it do able thats the question that only the weather Gods can predict.I have a little driving experience as in 40 years HGV Class 1 (retired).IN our country we have a very good motorway network that makes everywhere accessible year round.English councils please take note of Scottish councils in regard to clearing.
If you look at Sweden north to south. The northern part of Interior Sweden will get rammed with snow and Ice and it may be interesting to drive on those roads.When you look at the east coast of Sweden north to south thats where all the trucks run day and night north to south thats where the main populations live that road from Stockholm up to Ornskoldsvik Umea Lulea up to Ikea at Tornio at the Finnish border should be ok.Tornio up to the lovely city of Rovaniemi same thing trucks day and night keeping the roads open.For me the interesting part will begin north of Rovaniemi up to Kirkenes .Everything after that will be fingers crossed but again people live up there they have to go to the shops in the towns food has to be delivered even petrol and diesel .I will post alot of pictures have no fear.ON about pictures here are a few of a trip I did up there in 2013 in a Vauxhall Astra van it was early September it was beautiful, warm thru the day a little chilly overnight.

https://dogslow.smugmug.com/Other/North-of-the-Arctic-circle/


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Hiya,Webby1
costs up to now
North Shields to Ijmuiden return with DFDS booked through the caravan and motorhome club was about £60 cheaper than booking direct. £280
Rostock Germany to Trelleborg Sweden return with Stena Line was booked direct as only a couple of quid cheaper than a price comparison website..£160

RAC euro recovery,I took the most expensive version which was about £150 that covers everything including parts labour up to £1000 I think.Hotels hire car Repatriation of the vehicle and me 
.My van will probably use 8 tanks of diesel. for the trip.
Set of Snow Chains
Winter Tyres
Windscreen wash for -30 C.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Dogslow said:


> https://dogslow.smugmug.com/Other/North-of-the-Arctic-circle/


You must be a young thing dogslow to undertake that trip in that vehicle! At least you had a comfy chair with you. You'll not know yourself with your new van - especially with all that insulation!


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Afternoon Jiwawa,
At this moment I am 65 years old ,time fly's by these days my knee's ache after a long walk I get tired more than I used to .I love travel ,and whilst I am still able I am going to travel far and wide and that Sprinter van is going to earn it's keep.
The Vauxhall Astravan trip was 2013.which seems like a lifetime ago.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

65? Only a whippersnapper! I told my new friend Françoise from Bourges that I was 75. I did myself an injustice - I'm only 74!!


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Good morning ,Only four days to go to my adventure.Yesterday I went to the lock up to get the campervan on the way back home the dashboard told me Ad Blue Malfunction consult hand book.................aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh if you run a Mercedes Sprinter you will know the rest but here goes plug in scanner read error code code Nox sensor bank one give me a few hundred quid .It is sorted now by Bell Trucks North east Mercedes fantastic people.
I added to my camera gear with a Insta360 action camera the picture quality is very very nice I nearly bought a GoPro and nearly got scammed .
Anyway the van is loaded up full of diesel, full of food, 10 gallons of water clothes etc took it to a weigh bridge and the it came out at 3 tons.Watch out for video's and photo's cya on the journey


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Great thread so please do update.


My late father drove his MH up to the Arctic Circle when he was in his 70's. It's a trip of his that we plan to emulate some time although it will be when there is less snow I think.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Glad you got that sorted quickly! Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes looking forward to the posts and pix.

This is one trip I'm really interested in reading about (oh yeah and doing myself) 

Some people are trail blazers and some people just follow in the footsteps. 
We would often talk with people about where they were going today and some would say "we don't know we'll just see how it goes"

Madness............I know where we are going,how long it will take and have probably done a Google street view of the approach to the campsite.

But other than that I'm fairly flexible


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Peter

I'm with you but I have huge respect for those who have un/loose planned peregrinations.

My file - which is ready for printing nearly - for our trip to Spain in January, is now 38 pages long. I'll print it and put it in a folder in see through page holders. It'll contain all the details of the campsites; Reception opening times; copies of relevant emails; directions if needed; blurb and photos of the campsites; routes if needed; info about any local attractions if we are staying somewhere more than 1 night etc etc.

OTT but gives piece of mind and something for Mrs GMJ to read too.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed G, I try and get all my ducks in line well before the off. I'm then prepared for the inevitable change or alteration at the last minute.
Bum bag has all necessary docs and info with a separate pocket for all booked stops printed out to flash at the right time.

We also have the Bip-N-Go toll tag but it's always a tense time at the first toll barrier after not using it for 11 months. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm glad its not just me with the Tag Ray.









It's always heart in the mouth time with the 30kmph lanes as well!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz plans, I just go and see where we end up.

Re Dogslows trip, I am not certain but do they not require studded tyres up there in winter by law, best check for yourself.


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Morning Pudsy,
I have a friend who lives in Tromso Norway.Winter tyres are compulsory .My campervan does have winter tyres fitted and I have a set of snow chains.It is illegal to use studded tyres on roads without snow and ice.Common sense however says to me that if the conditions are that bad I may purchase some up there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah, thanks I knew I'd seen, read or heard it somewhere, socks are useful and cheaper too instead of chains.

Not the best vid


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I carry a set of those in my MH. very light and compact. Haven't had to use them yet but they are in the 'Just in case' category for me given the crap traction my MH has when on wet grass etc. We see snow when skirting the Pyrenees in winter going down to Spain.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good on grass and mud too I think.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

These are the daddies on grass and mud....

https://www.youcancaravan.co.uk/motorhome-or-caravan-grip-track

I have had to use them twice and, short of a tractor, they are the best thing I have experienced regarding this problem.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Dogslow said:


> RAC euro recovery,I took the most expensive version which was about £150 that covers everything including parts labour up to £1000 I think.Hotels hire car Repatriation of the vehicle *and me.*


Do Elaine n the dog gave to hitch hike?! 


Webby1 said:


> We would often talk with people about where they were going today and some would say "we don't know we'll just see how it goes"
> 
> Madness............I know where we are going,how long it will take and have probably done a Google street view of the approach to the campsite.
> 
> *But other than that I'm fairly flexible*


I can tell webby! 


raynipper said:


> Agreed G, I try and get all my ducks in line well before the off. I'm then prepared for the inevitable change or alteration at the last minute.
> 
> Ray.


Ah, but if you've nothing pre-planned in detail there's nothing to be changed at the last minute Ray!


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Afternoon Jiwawa,
This is a solo trip for me.Elaine Spring and I will be heading to the south of France in April to catch some sunshine, we go to a nice site called Camp Du Dommaine ....... I even suggested for her to fly up and stay in a hotel for a few nights then fly home but its a no .This one is a solo trip.
I will be posting my photo's on my online album which is here

https://dogslow.smugmug.com/ARCTIC-ADVENTURE-NOVDEC2021


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oops, sorry if I put my foot in it!

You're very brave heading that direction, at this time of the year, on your own. I look forward to following your journey - good luck!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Dogslow said:


> we go to a nice site called Camp Du Dommaine .......


That looks like a good shout for a site. We plan on the SoF in April/May next year all else being equal. Do you know if they accept ACSI at all?


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Good Morning to you all from me just outside a retail park called Vala Centrum which is slightly north east of Helsingborg Sweden.I filled up my Diesel tank at Tesco Durham road Stockton and it lasted quite well.I refilled last night after 514 miles miles and I still had two of my 17 gallons left.What do I make of my journey up to now ? DFDS ferries from North Shields To Ijmuiden is a winner winner chicken dinner for sure the ship was less than a quarter full I was driving the only Campervan Motorhome onto the ship.The overnight cruise was just that flat calm lovely meal and a good sleep.Next morning the united states of europe. onwards and upwards.The TomTom satnav guided me effortlessly around the Amsterdam ring road and headed me in a north easterly direction.Holland was dispatched at a cruise controlled 58 mph in two and a bit hours.Germany next passing signposts of towns and cities with stand out names aiming for the Northern port of Rostock 420 miles from Ijmuiden.I used Greg Virgo Youtube choice of park4night which was free and less than 1 and a half miles from the port.I had a good nights sleep here and the next morning set sail on a Stenaline Ferry for Trelleborg Sweden.The ferry was massive it even had a deck for Trains to board it was massive.I am by the way a retired class 1 HGV driver of 39 years service.It was interesting to see that eastern europe haulage companys have also killed off western european haulage companys in the united states of europe ..It was also interesting seeing those HGV drivers enjoying a good meal on board and a few beers then falling asleep on the floor of the ferry so they could carry on driving once we docked ? there wasn't any UK reg trucks on board or German.
Anyway once off the ferry I knew I only had 60 miles to drive to my park up for last night.Driving in Sweden is so pleasant after the German motorway experience I must have been overtaken by all of Michael Schumackers relatives extracting the very last mph they could squeeze out of there BMW Mercedes Porsche etc.
MY important decisions for the day have started..........clean clothes major importance and here is my shocker I am driving in my slippers I know who gives a ..ck all those years of elf and safety steel capped boots sorry it's slippers.Where am I going today its a strange little place called .... knows who the ..... cares my music choice of the day includes WEY EYE MAN mark Knopfler/Dire Straits. So am I having a nice time................... Wey Eye Man


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A trip I'd love to make, but not alone, I did enough solo driving to last a lifetime before retiring, still love to drive though, hate being driven.

Howay, why aye man pet.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow, you've certainly moved! Are you going to slow down at some stage?!

Even though I'm not long back from my trip I'm still jealous!


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Miles .......yes I am clocking them up at a Nice 58 mph .I will be taking it more leisurely now .I am at a place called Ornskoldsvik no, I hadn't intended doing big miles but I was just enjoying the scenery and the Sprinter just wafts along so I kept going.The fields are starting to change from lush green to white it is below freezing now and there is snow on the ground.I found this park up on Park4night its not a freebie but elec ,showers grey black dump Italian restaurant right beside the water.On about the miles I have been doing the road conditions up to now have allowed for big miles that is going to change I am sure.Tomorrow is a little hop to a place called Lulea which is further up the coast.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Had a look at your location - you've fairly shifted!

Unfortunately the image is blocked (for me) - I'd love to see the scenery. Don't fancy the temperatures tho!


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sounds like a very nice trip, Dogslow! I have been to Kirkenes and Nordkapp in mine - but that was during summer.

I know that it's quite popular to rent motorhomes in northern Norway during the winter to go hunting for the Northern Lights.

You should keep an eye on the weather forecast. If a snow storm is coming some of the roads may be temporarily closed. Or they drive in convoys. In convoys snow chains may be required.



Pudsey_Bear said:


> Liz plans, I just go and see where we end up.
> 
> Re Dogslows trip, I am not certain but do they not require studded tyres up there in winter by law, best check for yourself.


Winter tyres are required, but they can be without studs. All Year tyres are OK if they have the snow symbol.



Dogslow said:


> Morning Pudsy,
> I have a friend who lives in Tromso Norway.Winter tyres are compulsory .My campervan does have winter tyres fitted and I have a set of snow chains.It is illegal to use studded tyres on roads without snow and ice.Common sense however says to me that if the conditions are that bad I may purchase some up there.


No you are allowed to use studded tyres on roads with no snow and ice. I live by the coast and the weather constantly changes. I can't change tyres every second day. 0

However studded tyres are illegal in other countries like Germany.


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Good Morning Christine,
Thank you for that.I have plenty of days to sit out any road closed situations and yes I have a set of Snow chains I think the last 12 miles up to the NorthCape at this time of year is convoy only. At this moment in time I am sat at Levi Finland watching people ski ing down the mountain you can see them by going onto youtube and typing in Zero Point Levi Finland webcam you might even see my White Sprinter van.You can keep up with my thoughts on the trip and pictures on my facebook

VAN ESS A page

Highlights up to now seeing the sea frozen rivers frozen getting brethalysed at a car wash at 10 am in the morning reindeer walking down the middle of the road


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't see much as the camera doesn't have much rotation.


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Hiya Pudsey give it more time the camera moves 180 Deg you get to see the ski slopes .Its gonna get cold tonight 5deg.F or minus 15 C. The flame throwers are gonna be lit again tonight


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I let it do a full sweep, that was just the car par entrance.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

When I zoom in on that in Google maps there are a lot of broken red lines there (but no map legend) - are those ski lifts?

How are you coping with the short days?


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Evening Jiwawa those lines are in fact ski runs. Short days...........it's different the further north I go I presume the shorter the day.It's all part of the reason for my adventure at 65 I havnt experienced anything like it.I have been to Anchorage and Fairbanks Alaska in the summer but it was Alaska.Seeing frozen lakes rivers and the sea is epic.Seeing people ski ing down a mountain right in front of me is magic.I was just used to seeing david Vine present Ski Sunday decades ago.What is best is how parents get there bairns out on the slopes from an early age they have no fear its a knockout seeing them hurtling downhill then running back up to the chairlift.Anyway I am moving tomorrow I am going to head back to Rovaniemi then go north from there in the direction of Ivalo and Kirkenes


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Steve

Do you have an updated link to more photos or maps etc?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Steve
> 
> Do you have an updated link to more photos or maps etc?


I found him on FB searching for VAN ESS A


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Ah..I'm not on FB so that'd be it then.


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

short n sweet today






bit of snow


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Brrrrrrrr burger that. You could have just gone to Tow Law.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

So glad you're enjoying it. I can understand your enthusiasm looking at that scene - but I'll continue to enjoy it vicariously, from the comfort of my home!


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

https://dogslow.smugmug.com/ARCTIC-ADVENTURE-NOVDEC2021/i-Vs3w4rw


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The dog knows where you are.... Hope there isn't a bear in those woods who also knows!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

O man...shut your door...you'll let all the heat oot!


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

the bear may have been doing something else in the woods...........


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Have shovel will travel.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Have shovel will travel.


Like bear excrement off said shovel? :wink2:

Steve


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Good afternoon ladies and Gents here is todays update.Yesterday I was in Inari Finland and 118 miles later today Lakselv Norway.How am I doing how is the van.
MY toilet cassette is indoors no access from the outside it is in the garage under the bed.........I hate to say it but it and its contents are frozen solid.(sorry for that) At one point today near the finland Norway border on my route it went to minus 30 deg C outside or minus 22 deg F it has warmed up now to minus 12 deg c. Even when driving I am wearing two layers of everything with woolly hat ...........what a site and woolly gloves.So the van it is insulated to within an inch of its life but it has weak points the footstep from the side loading door is very cold inside.The rear doors are insulated but I have also hung a continental Quilt around the rear doors to block out the ice which is on the inside of the rear doors in the garage area.On the move whilst driving the Mercedes cab heater is all but useless due to the wind chill chilling everything.Saying that I am now sat parked up just had a lovely lunch in a restaurant and back in the van.Wearing tee shirt and jeans and temp wise its like an English summer day inside the van.
MY cheap £90 chinese diesel heater is fantastic. It is a 5kw heater and it is very good.I can get used to the noise of the pump as long as it keeps throwing out the heat.If it stopped working I would head south immediately.It is run from a 15 ltd tank plumbed in and I also carry ten litres spare.However it did stop yesterday and there was a whiff of diesel insider so I pulled over and it had switched itself off.I tried to get it started three times it wasn't having it.When I installed the heater I routed the exhaust pipe straight thru and under the floor of the van .Well the exhaust had become blocked with Ice so basically it was choked.I have my portable electric drill with me so I drilled the ice out of the end of the exhaust pipe and fish bash bosh it fired up straight away..........Phew.I have cut my daily mileage down to about 120 miles now .Tyres Tyres.The tyres on my van are mud and SNOW tyres I must admit if I was up here in Jan Feb March or April I would go for a set of Friction tyres at the least.I have had to use my chains once but I can tell you chains do the job.I think I have another 136 miles to go to the North Cape and I am going to do that over the next two days.This cold knocks the stuff out of you or it does me. Catch ya later


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheers Steve

Keep safe (and warm).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

BRRRRRR, not for me, I really hate cold.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I take my hat of to Steve for doing it at this time of year. Its a trip we would like to do but would do so in warmer months tbh.

I don't mind the cold but I fear it would finish Mrs GMJ off....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And me.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Would adding alcohol to the poo help? Tho at the prices up that part of the world, that's maybe a step too far!

Get your clothes on n save diesel!!


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Still here,Inland seems to be a heck of alot colder than coastal.Before I left I put -30 deg c screen wash undiluted...........it dosnt work.When the wind is on the nose the mercedes dash heater is useless.I love my chinese diesel heater.The Sprinter hasn't missed a beat










The north cape was stunning and the weather was brutal.I stayed overnight I got the tee shirt I bought the cup.This is only late Nov I would presume it all goes downhill till maybe next April.Some days I only see maybe 4 cars and alot of reindeer.It took me two weeks to get to the top now I have three weeks to get back.
Camera,Drone Mobile phone batteries even when charged fully die very quickly.The sun hasn't risen above the horizon for days now It just tracks the horizon and then it gets dark again.The scenery and the people are wonderful.I have only paid for one night on a camp site up to now you seem to be able to park up most places as long as you are respectful.There are a lot of roadside services for free.Diesel is cheaper in Finland compared to Norway Sweden.Supermarket prices are ok.When I get home I will upload some drone footage talking of which my Husband Zino Drone lost signal and now is living on top of a frozen lake, next may living at the bottom of the lake (sorry about that as is my wallet).Driving standards here are very high seen as tho they do not seem to grit the road just leave them covered in ice....... BFN


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Loving the details of your trip .....................it did snow yesterday in Lancashire and wow it was cold ??????????????

Tell us a bit more about this diesel heater................it sounds more useful than out Truma gas one.........and in fact how available is LPG where you are............perhaps you've not even looked.

By the way when you get back we now have Omicron B.............which someone pointed out is an anagram of No Chrimbo.

Thanks for the posts


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oooh, that sounds VERY cold!! Glad the trip's been successful. Shame about the drone.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Webby1 said:


> Loving the details of your trip .....................it did snow yesterday in Lancashire and wow it was cold ??????????????
> 
> Tell us a bit more about this diesel heater................it sounds more useful than out Truma gas one.........and in fact how available is LPG where you are............perhaps you've not even looked.
> 
> ...


Where do you get the H from in Omicron B then Pete? :smile2:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

That's what happens with unconscious behaviour that we do without even thinking.>:wink2:

Paying no attention as I copied it out and I just wrote "how I know" Christmas is spelt......................it should, of course, have been Crimbo.

Well spotted you..............we could do with similar fact checkers in government.

Snow here has all gone now.......................but I bet not where Steve is................more videos please


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought that's a funny name for a Husband innit.


Stay safe up there.


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Good Morning Webby,
I stayed in Sodankylo Finland yesterday and today I am heading for Levi Finland its about 60 miles.

Ok When I was an HGV class 1 driver back in the early days we didnt have night heaters fitted to the cabs boss's were to tight to pay to have them fitted so we slept overnight in the cab with Ice on the inside of the cab.
Then Eberspacher a German company brought onto the market diesel powered night heaters and they took out a copyright to stop people copying and selling cheaper.They wanted about £1000 for the device.Within the last year or two that copyright ceased to exist, guess who came along and cloned the design and started selling the heater and the full installation kit for £90.They are controlled by an electronic panel where you can adjust the temp from 10 deg c to 35 deg c or the time on or time off .The kit includes everything you need to install.If you use the 15 ltr tank that comes with the kit you can use RED DIESEL because it is not for road use.If you plumb into your main fuel tank then obviously you have to pay the full monty.Now I am not a badge snob and some poo poo chinese diesel heaters but I can buy 10 for the price of one German one.Its up to you.Whilst up here it has been - 30 deg C outside and I have been sat inside at a nice pleasant 20 deg C. Check out Ebay there are numerous sellers but between 90 to 110 delivered for the kit.The only thing that was rubbish were the jubilee clips just go to your local retailer and buy some good ones.Hope that helps

here is a short vid of some snow


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Might be a good idea to pop up a link to the actual one you have Steve.


How is the van handling on the unslated roads?


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

jiwawa said:


> Oooh, that sounds VERY cold!! Glad the trip's been successful. Shame about the drone.


 As I said to the strange looking ape like creature this morning, 'I've told you before; I don't have any welding gear ..' :grin2:

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

marchie said:


> As I said to the strange looking ape like creature this morning, 'I've told you before; I don't have any welding gear ..' :grin2:
> 
> Steve


>>


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

ebay item number

eBay item number:402591138002

there ya go


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Cheers Steve, doesn't look a bad bit of kit.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/402591138002?hash=item5dbc4d40d2:g:WCkAAOSwZYFfyvLE


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Evening Pudsey,
The tyres and the van have been handling the roads very well.In the north they seem to treat the uphill sections(with what I do not know) and let peoples studded tyres rip up the ice everywhere else.I have used my snow chains they have made a difficult situation easier to get out of.In all honesty my UK van snow tyres are suitable for uk roads not for here at this time of year.There is very little traffic on the road so I have hardly used the brakes except to come to a standstill at a junction the rest of the time I have been dropping gears and letting engine braking slow me..........some days I havnt been over 40 mph.So yes I am pleased with the van.

Here is another insight. In the frozen north they like to drive Toyota's, Land Cruisers Pro ace vans(not the Pug Ren version.I havnt seen a Fiat Ducato Citreon Relay Pug Van.They dont drive Renault Citreon or Pug or fiat cars or Nissan.More mercedes cars .Considering the conditions no Range Rovers or Disco's.In the trucking world it's either Volvo or Scania no Iveco Man Renault Man.There are lots of Sprinter vans mini bus's and a few transits.I think I done ok aswell In fact I am gonna pat myself on the shoulder That Sprinter and me we rock....I have done 3000 miles up to now and have another 1600 to go.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds good Steve, keep on carrying on.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It actually sounds like a bit of an endurance test Steve - I do hope it has brought you a lot of joy and good memories.


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Hiya Jiwawa,
I used to drive HGV class 1 for39 years and always drew a distinction between driving for work and leisure.From a climate point of view for me physically at this time of year and my sprightly 65 years of age yes it isn't as comfy as laying beside the med in the south of France for 8 weeks.
Apparently 200,000 people a year visit the North Cape of Norway of those only 3 percent visit in Winter. I have always worked on the principal live like a lion for a day instead of a sheep for a lifetime.I have ridden a motorcycle down to the very south of Spain.Rode a motorcycle from Los Angeles USA to Vancouver BC Canada and back to LA.Been to Fairbanks and Anchorage AK.Travel for me is the best education I have had in my life.

Now then , Life in general can be an endurance test and .... me I have had my fair share of enduring.

Sitting here in my campervan here at Ornskoldsvik in Sweden that I have built having been where I have and seen what I have seen.I feel very lucky and humbled.Even tho due to road conditions I have had the bum cork in a few times I have endured.

Here is a silent movie at Low Rez uploading uses alot of data ,but this is a big forest a nice sky and a bloke in a wooly hat somewhere in the middle of nowhere, loving every minute.l


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Hiya Pudsey that is the one that has the tank all built in mine has a separate tank.So many sellers on ebay mine is the 5kw version and so many instructional video's on youtube on how to install


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

My Grandson lives and is an HGV driver in Norway, he drives a new Mercedes artic unit, currently on a contract that sees him travelling between Norway and Sweden taking wood from a mill to various manufacturing sites, had a message from him this morning from Sweden showing the outside temp of his truck -30c


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Brrrrr, I thought it funny that only two cars passed you and they were well too close, I assume they knew each other and were maybe in radio contact, but still too close.


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Well with Covid kicking off in the united states of europe I have decided to come home a week early so that my quarantine will be over before Christmas.So wednesday its Trelleborg Sweden to Rostock Germany then friday its back from Ijuiden Holland to North Shields England.I will do a roundup of the costs for you when I get home.Thank you all for your comments

Steve.
Oh by the way I watch a Norwegian couple on Youtube called Tuur they have a motorhome and tour Scandinavia putting up some really good informative vids.Give em a try


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you for posting something a bit out of the ordinary Steve.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, thanks Steve. I'll not be following you literally (at least, not at that time of year!) but I have enjoyed following you vicariously.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Steve

I don't know if you have been keeping abreast of the travel news but you need a pre departure test for the UK now (or will do from tomorrow) plus another test which needs to be taken within 2 days of getting home. 

The former has only happened in the last few days but the latter had been out for slightly longer. The latter should have been ordered prior to any foreign trip as it comes with a code which has to go on the Passenger Locator Form you have to fill out. I'm not sure what the contingency is for folk who were away prior to this rule coming in, as you were. I guess you may be able to order the test now and get it sent to your home and get the reference number off it from Mrs Steve.

It might be worth doing some googling when you get a mo.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

GMJ said:


> The latter should have been ordered prior to any foreign trip as it comes with a code which has to go on the Passenger Locator Form you have to fill out. I'm not sure what the contingency is for folk who were away prior to this rule coming in, as you were.


I don't think you have to order the test before you leave home on your trip Graham - I certainly didn't. You need a PLF for entering your holiday country(ies) and a different one for re-entering your home country.

I was glad to have left my re-entry one till the last minute as I got away with an LFT rather than a PCR. You get the required code for the PLF in an email when you order your '2 days after arrival home' test. You can do this online in the few days before boarding ferry or train.


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Hello GMJ,
At the Port of Rostock before my departure I am having a test done. on wednesday to get into Germany .Then on Friday at Ijmuiden I may have to have another test to board the DFDS ferry back to England.Then as you say on the passenger locator form which I send electronically on thursday........I have my team leader keeping me up to speed


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

jiwawa said:


> I don't think you have to order the test before you leave home on your trip... Graham - I certainly didn't. You need a PLF for entering your holiday country(ies) and a different one for re-entering your home country.
> 
> I was glad to have left my re-entry one till the last minute as I got away with an LFT rather than a PCR. You get the required code for the PLF in an email when you order your '2 days after arrival home' test. You can do this online in the few days before boarding ferry or train.


Can I ask who you ordered your returning home test kit with Jean?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hope it wasn't Randox............................................ thieving robbing burgers.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry Ray, but it WAS Randox!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ooooppssss. Bastards and linked to that Owen Patterson crooked MP.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

jiwawa said:


> Sorry Ray, but it WAS Randox!


bum I cant use their App as it needs iPhone 7 or better and mine is a 5C.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> Sorry Ray, but it WAS Randox!


Not only me Jean. https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/randox.co.uk

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Not only me Jean. https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/randox.co.uk
> 
> Ray.


I chose Randox cos they're just up the road from me n I thought less could go wrong.... And it was a smooth process once I learned that I should just ignore the 'England only' text for ordering LFT. I used a code to reduce the cost a little but they weren't much more expensive than others, and cheaper than some. PM me if you want the code - no idea if it still works.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Can you pop in Jean and ask for Prue's £48 back please.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hahaha!!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

My lad used Randox for his return to UK PCR test and it has all gone fine for him. He got his code by email as well so need for a fancy app.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's me G............................................. and Owen Patterson.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

GMJ said:


> My lad used Randox for his return to UK PCR test and it has all gone fine for him. He got his code by email as well so need for a fancy app.


Mmm, I think he WILL have to download the Randox app in order to log the result of his test.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Funny that as he didn't; he received his return code by email; passed the test; got his result by email; and was back in work yesterday!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

They must have changed their way of operating. When I ordered mine (beginning November) they were at great pains to ensure you knew you had to have a smartphone that supported the app before you would buy the test. I think you probably could have gone ahead and ordered but it would have been a waste of money (at that time).


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Well I made it back home, After a Total of Miles 4632 155 gallons of Diesel.Out of my four weeks Up North I paid for two nights camp site fee's all the other nights parked for free .I have a fair bit of Drone footage and Insta360 footage which I am going to wade thru.When I am out of quarantine.
Anyway the personal locater form was easy the PCR test was easy it all went well.

Here is a Low resolution video of what it looked like in Lapland one day at minus 30 deg C the day my fingers felt like they were going to fall off in three minutes.I will upload the 4K version as time goes by


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

What an amazing adventure to have just had and just before Christmas as well.

It seemed a very ambitious plan when you first posted about it................but you've done it and taken us along the way with you.

Thanks for the postings and photos and look forward to some more videos.................love the way you can hear the snow crunch underfoot.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Can't play your video ATM as I'm on hold with the bank.... No, I don't know either.

But I can see the first frame and like someone else on here I just want to shout 'SHUT THAT DOOR!' Seriously, in -30°??!


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

An impressive trip!



Dogslow said:


> Oh by the way I watch a Norwegian couple on Youtube called Tuur they have a motorhome and tour Scandinavia putting up some really good informative vids.Give em a try


Found their videos here:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_fzi3xO_JYDPtoF_8i8RJg/videos


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello Stevie, 
I am so sorry I missed all this while it was happening. This morning I have started to read about your `adventure´. As is my usual start of the day, drinking a tea in bed and reading on the Kindle, then after watching a couple of videos realised I would enjoy it better on the big screen, so tonight I will be watching you instead of a film :laugh:

I think you know Jean is a lone traveller and so am I, must admit I feel rather nervous about going alone when I sit at home, but somehow when I get into the van my nerves disappear, however I don´t think at my age (12 years your senior) I would venture to such a lonely place I´m no longer a snow fan unless sitting in a warm place looking out. I do love the sky views, is the sun coming up or going down? 

It was really nice the way you introduced yourself on the first video from home, this makes reading about your trip even more interesting for me, there are so many folks on the forum who just remain blank faces. 
You explained where you hoped to go, I don´t know yet if you made it to all of the destinations, I´ll be checking later.

What a good idea it was to return early enough to get your Quarantine over with before Christmas. Good thinking Bat Man :laugh:


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Back home and out of quarantine.

Here are a few of the video's I took whilst away

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChqSw924CSO8hTffIHZgc7A/videos.

still photo's of the trip

https://dogslow.smugmug.com/ARCTIC-ADVENTURE-NOVDEC2021/


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Dogslow said:


> Back home and out of quarantine.
> 
> Here are a few of the video's I took whilst away
> 
> ...


Are you watching me :grin2: I was just trying to find you using my TV internet program without success, now I have your Youtube so perhaps better luck.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Well Stevie boy you`ll have to learn to `shut that door´ when its -20° or was there a reason for leaving it open on those occasions?.

I have enjoyed watching your second link for just over an hour and I just loved all the photos showing the sky and even more with the colour reflecting off the water.

Did you sit on Santas knee? >

The facilities at the campsite looked fantastic, I assume all central heated.

The photos stopped when you boarded the last ferry home I assume. 

With those videos you are going to be able to relive that journey just when you like. 

It was lovely how you included everyone on the forum when talking , but I assume the videos were mostly to show Elaine what you were up to.:grin2:

BTW are those guitars yours?

Thanks.


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Yes The guitars are mine, they all have there own names


Hank Marvin 

Roy Buchanon

George Benson

Gary Moore

Yes basically when I was talking to the camera and waving I was talking and waving to Elaine.WE also fitted the tracker to the van so that If I had a mechanical catastrophe or fell ill that Elaine would know my exact location.
When you look at my vids aswell you will see that my editing skills are basically zero so I am hoping to improve my editing to make my vids a bit more interesting.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I was wondering how you were 'floating' your camera - and then discovered you were holding it! Hope no plod watches your videos!

I'm glad the trip lived up to your expectations n hope the rapid run home didn't spoil it too much.


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Good Morning ,Jiwawa

Thanks you for your comment on Insta 360 1x camera and how you can use it without holding it.There are lots of youtube video's on how you can mount the camera at the end of its "invisible selfie stick" whilst on the move.Of course being in an area where the only danger was to myself or reindeer and as for seeing actual Police anywhere in marked cars I hardly saw any.I would just have to plead guilty.


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

My last entry for this journey.I stayed at the North Cape for 24 hours and headed south.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Rather you than me Steve. Was there any time when you lost track of the road?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I think you´re a little bit crazy Steve :-(. Scared me in places and I´m in a nice warm house.
It was better after turning the sound off.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Makes me feel cold just watching that Steve.

It all looks like a cracking trip, nice one.


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Good Morning Jiwawa,and everyone

I was thinking of doing a silent movie....... but I thought you could turn the sound off if you didnt like it. Did I lose track of the road, no is the answer to that one they have snow poles in the snow at regular intervals.I drove at a pace that enabled me to maintain momentum on the climbs with the snow chains on the drive axle tyres.Before I set off to leave I spoke to the snow plough driver and he said the road was open with care.That was good enough for me.. I chose this time of year as it was early winter.Here is a lovely video of some one else that went in full on winter.AS this one is my last entry If anyone looks at this in the future and thinks they would like to do that trip at that time of year. DO NOT SKIMP ON YOUR TYRES.UK SNOW TYRES ARE NOT UP TO IT.Keep your fresh water inside because outside it is going to freeze solid.Hang a continental quilt across your back doors inside that way you will not see your ice encrusted rear doors.Oh and enjoy every moment even the nervous bum cork ones.Thank you for reading and merry xmas to you all. Stevie Burrows Youtube


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Wasn't it you Steve who reported the toilet cassette had also frozen? How did that go? I take it there were no leaks (sorry for the pun!) after it defrosted? That could have put the kaibosh on your trip!


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

Yes the toilet cassette had frozen solid.It wasn't full at the time so there was enough room for the contents to expand during the thaw.OMG what a topic ey


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This has just convinced me we did the right thing in moving from the van to the car to venture out.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> This has just convinced me we did the right thing in moving from the van to the car to venture out.
> 
> Ray.


Eh?? You wouldn't often have been in those temperatures in the van tho Ray.


----------

